# Critical Hard Disk Drive Error?



## KristyMisty (Apr 17, 2011)

I really have no idea how to even begin to try to fix this, so I figured I'd come here, hoping to find some help.

Okay, so I was online, doing my own thing, when this thing popped up saying "Hard Drive Failure: The system has detected a problem with one or more installed IDE/SATA hard disks. It is recommended that you restart the system." So I restarted my computer, and when it booted up, my desktop was all black, and basically everything (including my emulator, Microsoft Word, Microsoft Security Essentials, etc.) was gone. Whenever I go into all programs on Start; gone. My internet is working fine, but all of my bookmarks are gone as well. Every single document has been erased.

And I keep getting this Windows Recovery thing too: "Windows Recovery detected a bad sector on your hard disk drive. This error may cause the following problems:

-Data corruption and loss
-Hard drive inaccessibility
-System errors and failures"

etc.

I let it do a scan, but it wasn't really any help, and I really don't know what else to do.

Is there a chance that I could get all of my original programs and documents back? Or, at least, fix this problem somehow? I'm not an expert at computers, really, so I don't know how to handle this. I hope this wasn't too ignorant or confusing.

Any help or advice on this would be AWESOME.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey there, When you load up the computer does a program come up saying that it needs to scan the system? If so does it look like a genuine windows program or one that looks like it is an anti-virus rip off? This problem seems to be behaving a lot like a virus that was around about 2 months ago.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## KristyMisty (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, it's that Windows Recovery thing and it automatically starts scanning when I load up the computer and refuses to close out. I'm pretty sure it's an anti-virus rip off, since it's asked me several times for a credit card number and an email address verification.


----------



## JonathanW (Mar 28, 2011)

Nvm


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I suggest that you take a look at this website
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/remove-windows-recovery

That will walk you through how to remove this program. It is really stubborn but can be removed if these steps are followed carefully and precisely.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## KristyMisty (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh, thank you! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## pbear22 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have ran the Rkill and was able to run my malwarebytes, it did find what was on there and removed it. I was able to restart my computer but my stuff is still not showing up?? 

How the heck do I get my stuff back?? I even ran my malwarebytes twice, I ran it again and it didn't find anything.. So what do i do to get my stuff back?? I go to unistall programs and it shows that they are there but not showing up on my computer.. ?? I am stumpped


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I am going to move this thread into the "Virus & Other Malware removal" section now. I will still input where I can but my limited knowledge of software and virus's is letting me down now lol. So I am going to hand you over to the professionals in that forum.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I will still input where I can but my limited knowledge of software and virus's is letting me down now lol.


 moved as requested 
but - jack-o-bytes , as its in the virus and malware section you will nolonger be able to reply - as only shields and the OP can reply to post in this forum


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

first step
run this tro hopefully get back your files/folders etc 
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/grinler/unhide.exe
next 
follow advice *here* and post the logs those programs make


----------

